# loosening up (pooch pics!)



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I have one more doe that should be due this week. I am driving myself crazy watching her. I think she's teasing me. creamsicle is 4 years old and has done this before, just not for me. my two other does both had wetness and streaming before they gave birth, so to me she doesn't seem ready except for that she is really puffy and slack in the rear. I'm no good at checking her tendons, but her udder is full and even her teats are full now. my best guess is she can't hold out for ever and today is the first day above freezing in a week so the longer she waits the better, plus my kidding stalls are both full. I had an accidental baby taking one up today but the mom and Creamsicle get along very well and can coexist happily.

this was a few hours ago








and this was a week ago


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With her kidding before, things are looser. She looks like she is getting there. Udder isn't tight and shiny yet.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> With her kidding before, things are looser. She looks like she is getting there. Udder isn't tight and shiny yet.


My last 4 girls that kidded non had tight shiny udders till after kidding lol with Bernie just yesterday I figured she wouldn't kid cause her udder didn't look ready then when I opened the door there where the kids lol


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

This doe is laughing at me everytime i check on her. I thought she'd be the first doe to kid and yet here she is the last one left and still won't give them up.I keep begging her " Come on Creamy have some kids for Mama so I can quit running to the barn every hour!" I wouldn't be so worried but with sub freezing temperatures still at night I'm worried about kids being wet unfound until morning, and both of my birthday stalls are full at the moment.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

You poor thing( both of you)! My doe is doing the same thing! Aarrgh!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

*Banging head on wall* she is never going to kid. Now she is pacing the pasture in between nesting breaks where she plops her huge self in the corner in a pile of straw to wait to pace some more.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

adriHart said:


> *Banging head on wall* she is never going to kid. Now she is pacing the pasture in between nesting breaks where she plops her huge self in the corner in a pile of straw to wait to pace some more.


I know the feeling. Lol. Hope she does something soon....


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

I appreciate your photos because it helps me know what to look for also!


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting! I have two in the pen now....it's killing me. One was due Dec. 14th and one is due today. I can't wait, good luck to you.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Good luck kidding!!! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am saying closer to Christmas. Needs to bag up more but then again they can over night.
Good Lock


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Darn it sweetgoats, I think you're right! I took a second look at my calendar days marked for July and I have a possible December 23rd due date for her. Boo, but at least I marked something down, so I can relax for a couple more days.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Whoops wrong picture. This is creamy now. looks like they're still high and to the right, and her pooch looks no different. still no mucus either. plus I thought her udder was there the other day but it still has room to grow. it has grown since I got her but still could get bigger imo


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, cute puppy  Nice looking doe too....so you have a bit longer then....


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

true to the code my Doe waited until I was a half an hour away all day long (

























doing Christmas shopping last minute) to drop two beautiful blue eyed does. by the time I got home to check on them they were completely dry already. thank goodness it was in the high 30's and 40's today and not the teens and twenties we've been having for the past 2 weeks, because this smarty pants decided not to have them in the barn stall I had ready for her but instead out in the dirt in the pasture!
for those of you still waiting and wondering what the signs are...well for about a week now her back and had loosened up for ligaments were completely gone two days ago and yesterday her tail head seemed to be at that funny angle(hollowed out right around the hips) buttttt when I checked her yesterday morning they were still really high up on her side even though she been pacing and positioningfor days. not once did I see any kind of discharge from her, no Amber not even clear anything. that's why I thought it might be safe to go shopping. of course she had done this [give birth] before, and I was gone for 5 hours.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! They are beautiful! I have a doe that I'm waiting on who looks just like your girl...I hope she does as well as yours did!!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

They are so beautiful! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SO cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! They are adorable! Sounds like she did just fine having them even outside especially if it wasn't windy or rainy/wet out there 
I think every doe is different and they may not look like they've dropped. 
Not always goo either. In fact we have many that have no goo until they are pushing out the first bubble.


----------

